# d'autant que (en début de phrase)



## ninagirl

Hola,

¿Y esta expresión? Me ha salido mucho y no encuentro la equivalencia... Os pongo un ejemplo de uno de los pasajes en los que la he encontrado:

_Pour qui a un minimum d'habitude, la simple vue du dessin apporte autant sinon plus, *d'autant que* la base conceptuelle apparaît quelque peu dépassée : qui juge encore un dessin en termes d'exactitude dans la répresentation ?_

¡Gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Creo que la solución al problema se encuentra buscando sinónimos de la expresión francesa:

d'autant que: vu, attendu que = puesto que, considerando que

Un saludito


----------



## ed-hipo

asi entiendo el fragmento_
Pour qui a un minimum d'habitude,  _el autor se dirige al lector diciendo que para una persona que ya ha estudiado el tema :_
 la simple vue du dessin apporte autant sinon plus,
_el mero hecho de ver el dibujo le trae al observador tantas informaciones o pertinencia que la metodologia (que habra evocado el autor antes de la frase que has puesto aqui)_
*d'autant que* la base conceptuelle apparaît quelque peu dépassée :
_"d'autant que" permite resforzar la idea que acaba de enunciar (la simple vue...) diciendo que la base conceptuelle ya ha sido superada, es de otro tiempo, ya no tiene pertinencia_
 qui juge encore un dessin en termes d'exactitude dans la répresentation ?
_es una pregunta retorica para insistir en que la base conceptual ya no tiene sentido

espero te sirva


----------



## ninagirl

Muchas, muchas gracias, porque realmente esta expresión me ha puesto problemas en bastantes ocasiones.

¡Gracias!


----------



## vinnitraduce

El texto habla de un libro de fotografías que ha publicado un fotógrafo que se llama Lessing.

Frase: "*D'autant que* trois auteurs accompagnent les images de Lessing"

No sé cómo traducir esta frase.

¿Alguién me ayuda?

Muchas gracias


----------



## andrea-b

Hola,
Yo diría simplemente que 
*'Tres autores acompañan las imágenes de Lessing'*. ('Un número de tres autores...' es redudante y suena mal. Tampoco 'Tanto como tres autores...' suena bien. )

Saludos,

andrea


----------



## vinnitraduce

Perfecto, muchas gracias


----------



## kyoku

hola, falta un poco de la frase anterior, pero así yo lo traduciría por:

además tres autores acompañan las imágenes de Lessing.

bye.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Estoy con Kyoku y creo que se necesita la frase anterieur ya que _d´autant plus_ se puede traducir por _ya que_ que con el significado de _razón de más_.
- couvre-toi bien, d´autant plus qu´il va pleuvoir
- tápate, ya que va a llover

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Yo diría *máxime cuando tres fotógrafos acompañan las imágenes de Lessing*.


----------



## vinnitraduce

Totor, gracias por tu indicación pero Lessing no es una fotógrafa en este caso, sino un fotógrafo. Hablamos del gran fotógrafo austriaco Erich Lessing. De todas formas, muchas gracias por la indicación, puesto que podía haber sido yo el que se equivocara.

Au revoir


----------



## andrea-b

Hola otra vez.
Bueno, yo había pensado la propuesta de Totor, pero como habla de _auteurs _no estaba segura de que fueran fotógrafos o escritores. Entendí que tres autores (escritores) escribían textos acompañando las fotos de Lessing. Claro que falta el resto del contexto y la frase precedente. Por eso para mí, lo de _'d'autant plus_' se refería a darle mayor valor a la obra general. Algo como '*Y además* son tres los autores que acompañan a su obra'. Pero como ya mencionaron todos, depende mucho de lo que viene antes... Y por eso quizás me equivoco...
Saludos,
Andrea


----------



## totor

Les pido mil disculpas, y gracias a Martine que me puso sobre aviso.

Confundí a Erich Lessing con la escritora Doris Lessing.


----------



## vinnitraduce

NO pasa nada. Yo pienso que cualquier error que se detecte se ha de coomunicar enseguida para que redunde en el bien de la traducción .

Saludos


----------



## Vanesa Yo

Hola chicos,
no entiendo la sintaxis de esta frase:
"Le choix de cette minuscule maison etait d'autant moins comprehensible que tous les commerçants avaient deserté la rue depuis belle lurette."

A ver, lo intento: La elección de esta minúscula casa era más incomprensible todavía porque los comerciantes habían abandonado la calle hacía ya tiempo.

No me convence lo del "porque". ¿Alguien puede orientarme? ¡Gracias mil!


----------



## Talant

Buenas,

La verdad es que tu traducción es correcta. Yo habría puesto "era aún más incomprensible....", pero tu versión es buena. El "porque" se puede conservar o cambiar por "ya que/dado que"

Luego el "belle lurette" puedes traducirlo por alguna expresión española equivalente: "los tiempos de maricastaña, cuando Napoleón perdió el gorro,....."

Saludos


----------



## yserien

¿Te vale " era aun menos comprensible " ?


----------



## Vanesa Yo

¡Gracias a los dos! Me tranquiliza saber que sólo es eso. El autor que estoy traduciendo usa mucho "d'autant" y me cuesta bastante traducir esa expresión (¡parece que siempre cambia!)
Un abrazo


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola, 
"Le choix de cette minuscule maison etait d'autant moins comprehensible que tous les commerçants avaient deserté la rue depuis belle lurette."
la elección de esta diminuta casa era tanto más incomprensible cuanto que todos los comerciantes habían abandonado la calle desde hacía tiempo
hasta luego


----------



## rightbabel

Hola amigos.

FRASE: ¿Les bons sentiments font-ils forcément du bon cinéma? *D'autant que le temoignage lui-même este contesté.*

La frase subrayada la he traducido como: "Visto que el testimonio en sí es puesto en tela de juicio". Pero no tiene mucho sentido. 

¿Alguine me ayuda?

Merci bien les amis


----------



## josepbadalona

Tu traducción me parece perfecta; lo que no entiendo es el sentido de la frase original ... igual que tú... o se refiere a algo que dijeron antes ...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Yo lo traduciría así:
"teniendo en cuenta que se pone en duda/en tela de juicio el propio testimonio".

Supongo que es "*est* contesté"


----------



## ireth87j

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
¡Hola! 
¿Me podríais ayudar con la siguiente frase?: 
D'autant qu'en avril et en mai le gouvernement grec doit faire face à des échéances de refinancement de sa dette pour un montant total de 20 milliards d'euros. 
No sé que significa la expresión "d'autant qu'en avril et en mai" y me está impidiendo entender el resto de la frase. ¿Cómo la traduciriais? 
Muchas gracias

Este es la frase precedente: "La prime de risque s'est légèrement réduite mais restait aux alentours de 300 points de base, un niveau insoutenable à moyen et long termes"·


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cuanto y más que...


----------



## esteban

Acá podría ser:

Y con el agravante que en abril y mayo...

(En algunos casos, quizás algo tipo "más si se tiene en cuenta que" podría valer también para traducir "d'autant que")


Saludos
esteban


----------



## Pucaluca

Hola, tengo una duda con la siguiente frase:

D'autant que je n'étais pas venu pour ca...

Se puede traducir como:

Además que yo no venía por eso...

¿_D'autant_ puede utilizarse como _además?


_Mil gracias!


----------



## swift

Hola:

En francés, 'd'autant' introduce una causa. ¿Cuál es la oración completa? ¿Podrías copiar también la idea anterior?


----------

